# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Në çfarë gjuhe e keni Windows-in?

## BlooD_VenoM

Pershendtje si po kalono forumista.
Po hap nje sondazh me teme Cfare Gjuhe E Keni Kompjuterin tuaj dmth Windowsin..
Po jap disa nga gjuhet deri diku me te njohura..
Anglisht
Italisht
Greqisht
Frengjisht
Shqip
Tjeter...

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Une per vete e kam ne Gjuhen angleze prej shume kohesh..

----------


## OO7

*漢* *(Kinezçe)*

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

gjermanisht

----------


## Laura78

Gjith ashtu edhe une e kam ne gjuhen angleze

----------


## ArberXYZ

papua nju guinezçe.

 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## a4ever

Anglisht osht e vetmja gjuh e kompjuterit qe e kuptoj tersisht, edhe se osht e mundshme gratis me mare windows ne shqip, apo tjeter gjuhe me duken banale menyra e perkthimeve!

----------


## OO7

po te mos dish Shqip ashtu do te duken  :kryqezohen:

----------


## ooooo

ne shtepi:ne nje anglisht(per mu) nje ne greqisht (per familjen)  :ngerdheshje: 

ketu ke puna prap jane te perziera gjuhet, megjithate besoj se mbizoteron anglishtja

----------


## a4ever

> po te mos dish Shqip ashtu do te duken


Hee more taleban, si e more veshe pra ti se qka shkruajta une?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## oliinter

une e kam windowsin gjermanisht

----------


## drague

UAU ! Pse ka dhe windows ne greqisht?U dashka me qerru syt me ato germa,pale arabisht

----------


## Linda5

gjermanisht

----------


## strange

Edhe unë e kam Gjermanisht.

----------


## BaBa

anglisht , do hyjm ne europ apo jo do futemi me gjith koke  :perqeshje: 


PS: shqip ska lezet windowsin.

----------


## strange

Po si ska lezet more, s'mundi me Instalua se me gjithë qejf e kisha mbajt Shqip  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## s138942

Italisht ...

----------


## frank001

anglisht sepse eshte gjuhe e persosur.

----------


## RaPSouL

E kam ne gjuhen Angleze.

----------


## kela18

Ne gjuhen Angleze

----------

